# Spring Pompano Fly Fishing



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Y'all talk me through your spring strategy.

I want to catch one on fly so bad. I am a terrible caster so every time I get a chance, I got to hoof it out and I am usually casting at them cruising away from me. By the time I spot them, get line loaded, they are West of me. 
This year, I think I am going to get serious and try a ladder or post up on the paddle board. This should give me more time to get line loaded if I can stand there looking, as opposed to walking.

When do y'all get serious looking for them?
What do you like to throw in the Spring?
Tides? 
Water condition?
Clarity?

Now, in all honesty, I go when I can and never get to plan a day. I usually just jump out and go for an hour or two in the morning, walking or paddling the beach. But i would like to put more thought into it.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Their never going to be easy on the fly unless you find a bunch of fish somewhere. Sighted fish often have already seen you, as you know they're vary wary especially singles. 
I've caught sighted fish when their in close and when I can hang back a little further from the water say 20' or so
Seems to me when in the water a close fish is going to spook. 
The ladder is a lot of fun and a big help seeing approaching fish if the water is clear and the sun high. 
I secure a stripping basket where a paint bucket would sit. I think that's a must from the ladder (stripping basket), this also gives you the ability to make a much longer cast verses wade fishing.
I have caught more blind casting than sighted, you can wear out an arm casting for Pomps for 4 or 5 hours.
Wind will play a big part on which days are best to go, RH my fav is NE not always the best for fish but for fishing it's great. I hate SW winds over 4-5 makes it hard and a good chance of getting hooked or smacked, those weighted patterns hurt :yes:.
I like small clousers, Crazy Charlie, Chernobyl crabs, Mole crab patterns, Dubree spoons, I've even caught them on small Gummy minnows. 
I prefer an intermediate sink line especially in rougher surf over a floating but use both at times. 
Water temp needs to warm up some I believe before they'll show in #s at least upper 60s I believe. Isn't 70-80 their idea temp?
Their hard to beat on the fun scale especially catching one you saw before it saw U!! Get working on that cast, I'd bet that'll help. Get where you need only one or two back cast then fire away. Something like a RIO outbound short FL can be a big help with that cast. Go a lot and cast a lot, you will get one sooner or later . 
Old man here and my right arm has been on the blink for sometime, has me really bummed as things start to warm up. I hear shoulder surgery takes sometime to recover from, ah but I digress. Good Luck and post a pic of that 1st Pomp on the fly when ya get it!!


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

^^^ Good information there now! I had shoulder surgery a couple of years ago, and once recovered it didn't bother my fly casting very much. Just keep up with the exercises and do what the doc and the pt's tell you. Can't throw a football anymore, but it probably improved my fly casting technique.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Let's see some of yall's favorite patterns.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Walton County said:


> Let's see some of yall's favorite patterns.


C:\Users\W\Pictures\Pompano 12222016\DSCN0356.JPG


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I like either pink and white crazy Charlie's or tan and brown.


----------

